# visa refused or granted please helppppp



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Hi

I have got this following email from islamabad, could this mean my wife visa has been rejected??? Please help been thinkin about it all day its been stressing me out and my wife.



Subject: Update on your UK visa application - gwf000182833


Dear Customer, 
PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE. THIS MAILBOX IS NOT MONITORED. 
This is an email to confirm that your UK visa application has been processed and will now be returned to the Visa Application Centre. 
You will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your passport and documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you. 
You are reminded that you should avoid making travel plans until you have collected your passport. 
If you need to contact us you can do so via our International Enquiry Service at www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk 
Kind regards, 
UK Visas and Immigration 
British High Commission Islamabad 
www.gov.uk/ukvi 
UK Visas and Immigration is an operational command of the Home Office


Could someone please Tell me as ive read in another forum this could be sign of refusal!!!!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

It's just a standard message almost everyone gets. All that it means is that the decision has been made and you'll find out what the decision is when the passport is collected and no sooner.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There are no secret clues. It means exactly what it says.


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Im soo stressed out as not really happy even my misses been thinking about it and crying all day i dont know why would they refuse us been thinking why o why im sure i got everything right  has somekne got this email and its been sucessfull please advise thanks


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

I read somewhere that if it says its "concluded" that means you get your visa whereas if it says its "processsed" that means rejection how true is it guys im.sooo worried n down


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to relax. There is nothing to decipher. All you can do is wait until your wife picks up her documents. It is a generic email and there are no hidden messages to indicate whether the visa was issued.


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

nyclon said:


> You need to relax. There is nothing to decipher. All you can do is wait until your wife picks up her documents. It is a generic email and there are no hidden messages to indicate whether the visa was issued.


Thanks does anyone know how many days aftee the VAC gets in contact to collect document thanks ??


----------



## Sham12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

When did you submit documents just that I am in the same boat we submitted ours 16th Jan Islamabad but haven't received no reply as yet


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Sham12345 said:


> When did you submit documents just that I am in the same boat we submitted ours 16th Jan Islamabad but haven't received no reply as yet


The latest data on the UKVI indicates applications from Islamabad take 120 business days.


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Ur correct been refused over a small thing im going to write my refusal later on in the forum


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Just to reiterate. *Nothing* in the email you received indicated that you were refused. It was a generic email. It is completely inaccurate to make the assumption that there is anything in the email which indicates success or failure.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

It *was* a generic email. Nothing in that email was any different than a notification where an application had been successful.


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Just to reiterate. *Nothing* in the email you received indicated that you were refused. It was a generic email. It is completely inaccurate to make the assumption that there is anything in the email which indicates success or failure.


There is always something which indicates that there's anything that in the email which indicates success or failure of the application, and that's 100% of the time.
Nevertheless, don't feel obliged to believe.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Please give us evidence. I'm dying to know.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

philemon_bodiba said:


> There is always something which indicates that there's anything that in the email which indicates success or failure of the application, and that's 100% of the time.
> Nevertheless, don't feel obliged to believe.


 Come on then given you're so knowledgeable. Where is your proof?


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't have the time to go to extreme lengths in relation to how I discovered this. But to cut a long story short I would, with certainty state that; an email subject containing *gwf number* (application number) is a refusal.
On the other hand, an email subject containing *Ref: number* (Visa number) is success.
The poster of this threat also said in his own words that I'm right, their visa application was refused.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You really have no clue what you are talking about. Do a quick search on here and elsewhere and you will find many with ref no who were both refused and granted. 

Your word is proof PMSL.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

He said you were correct that he was refused. That doesn't make you right. 

If you can't substantiate your claims you're not being helpful and just worrying people unnecessarily.


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

_shel said:


> You really have no clue what you are talking about. Do a quick search on here and elsewhere and you will find many with ref no who were both refused and granted.
> 
> Your word is proof PMSL.


Show us just one with ref. no and got refused. Just one.
I bet all out that you won't..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You want the facts, you do the search.


----------



## TravellingGroom22 (Apr 18, 2016)

What about when the subject line is ContactNo######? That was the subject line when they replied to my email saying the status of the visa application says its been processed and I should recieve my documents in a few days?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Again no clue in that.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

TravellingGroom22 said:


> What about when the subject line is ContactNo######? That was the subject line when they replied to my email saying the status of the visa application says its been processed and I should receive my documents in a few days?


No clue at all in this... because everyone receives contact ID number.... i tracked my application and i had a contact ID but the application has not even been touched. 

Stop worrying too much or letting people lie or worry you... I believe this forum gives be best advice and the only way you can find out is through your passport when you receive it or i think if your IHS is refunded. 

PLease stay calm and be positive....


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol I never even got an email saying anything .... I was approved..... Go figure


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As we have said numerous tines, there are no secret codes or hidden messages in the emails you get. You'll know if you were issued a visa when you receive your passport and documents back.


----------

